# Homebrew Control Box



## brentonsav (17/10/16)

Hi all,

Long time lerker, first time poster.

I'm going to build a manual electric control box loosely inspired by theelectricbrewery item but modified and simplified for Australian conditions.

It will have the same functionality as theelectricbrewery item except for the following changes:

Modify to have all control using 24VDC and have 240VAC through the relays only and have no 240VAC on door. This improves safety and falls in line with Aus best practice
Have 32A Clipsal 56 Series plug end so it can be setup and packed up easily
Have 32A power outlets for 2x heater elements, with selector switch
Have 10A power outlets for 2x pumps
Have pumps controlled using ON-OFF-(ON) switch
Have 3x XLR3 recepticals for temp probes
Includes start up interlock, PID, SSR's etc
Remove timer, voltmeter, ammeter, alarms
Pilot lights confirming status of elements and pumps
All quality components from B&R enclosures, Finder, Siemens etc
Still considering whether all this should be mounted on an escutcheon or on the door. The PID's aren't IP rated so if it was mounted on escutcheon, the box will be propoerly waterproof and on brew day the door can simply be lifted off.

If anyone is interested in doing this as a group buy, let me know as dollars can be saved in transport if I do a few of these. Can invoice with ABN etc for piece of mind and enclosure will come with cert of elec safety. Will be looking for around the $2000+GST mark if I could build 5 (1 for me) of these which is around $1000 cheaper than the off-the-shelf US offerings. They will take 6-8 weeks to get together.

If this is a success, I'll look to sell these but it won't be at this price as after this I'll have to charge for labour 

PS. I'm across in Perth so Perth people preferred but can be done with anyone in Aus or NZ really.

Cheers.


----------



## sixfignig (20/10/16)

If you'd be happy to make a "dumbed down" version let me know as I may be interested.


----------



## brentonsav (23/10/16)

I'm currently trying to make this cheaper and talking to overseas suppliers to do this. i should have an update sometime soon!


----------

